# Trivia 6/18



## luckytrim (Jun 18, 2018)

trivia 6/18
DID YOU KNOW...
Mongolia is the most sparsely populated nation in the world,  with only 4.3
people per square mile.

1. In 1936 anti-Jewish signs were removed in Berlin.  Why?
2. Who played Lucy Ricardo's best friend ?
3. In the late 1970's the Denver Broncos defense had a  nickname; what
was it ? 
4. Name That Flick ;
The title character is A visual/audial/vocally impaired youth  who excels in
arcade games ...
5. What is the name of the current geological epoch that  includes the last
10,000 years of earth's existence, and incidentally, all of  humankind's
existence ?
  a. - The Simplocene Epoch
  b. - The Ergocene Epoch
  c. - The Holocene Epoch
  d. - The Homocene Epoch
6. Your cousin chats to you about her new interest in  genealogy but confuses
you when she says that she has been looking at records of  "hatch, match and
dispatch". What kind of records could she mean?
7. In the story od "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory", what  was Charlie's 
last name ?
8. In the Bible, who was the mother of the prophet  Samuel?
  a. - Ruth
  b. - Naomi
  c. - Rachel
  d. - Hannah

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
You're attempting to set up an online account when suddenly,  you are faced
with a CAPTCHA.
The screen becomes a distorted mess, and your keyboard ceases  to function.
Time to hire a technician to get the malware out of your  PC..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. The Olympics were held there.
2. Vivian Vance
3. "Orange Crush"
4. "Tommy"
5. - c
6. Birth, marriage and death records
7. Bucket
8. - d

CRAP !!
A CAPTCHA (/kæp.tʃə/, an acronym for "Completely Automated  Public Turing
test to tell Computers and Humans Apart") is a type of  challenge–response
test used in computing to determine whether or not the user is  human. The
term was coined in 2003 by Luis von Ahn, Manuel Blum, Nicholas  J. Hopper,
and John Langford.


----------

